# 508 Deceased



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My 508 has decided to take a vacation. If power is plugged in it keeps turning off and on about one time a minute. There is no hard drive activity and no audio/video. That pretty much makes it a door stop. Either that or I have to buy a boat. I haven't seen any discussion of such a problem in the forums. Any suggestions?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hold a funeral or trade it in for a 622/722?


----------



## rsaforjm (Jan 28, 2007)

Richard King said:


> My 508 has decided to take a vacation. If power is plugged in it keeps turning off and on about one time a minute. There is no hard drive activity and no audio/video. That pretty much makes it a door stop. Either that or I have to buy a boat. I haven't seen any discussion of such a problem in the forums. Any suggestions?


Dish replaced mine for $30. I had no service contracts or anything. I had exactly the same problem. It turned on and off every 5 min, no audio or video.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

James Long said:


> Hold a funeral or trade it in for a 622/722?


Don't bury it yet. They may want it back.


----------

